# Marriage problems with baby on the way.



## Youngwife92 (Jan 4, 2014)

Me and my husband have been married less than a year. Before we got married we was together for 4 years in that time I ended it once for about 9 months due to whenever we had a fight he'd turn his phone off and go to a bar. I'm 21 and he's 27. He came from a Amish background and he doesn't show love much at all and that kinda took a toll on our relationship. Right now I'm at a dead end I have no idea what to do. We are having a lot of problems. I don't work because he doesnt want me to so he expects me to sit at home all day by myself. When we fight he tells me he's gonna go to a bar or cheat on me. I'm at the point now I'm just numb cause he wont give any respect. I didn't wanna have a baby right away I wanted to wait til I was at least 25. He knew that and got me pregnant anyway. I thought he would turn a new leaf but he's still doing the same stuff and sometimes he will push me around and that scares me he's gonna hurt the baby. I don't wanna leave because he's all I got. He owns our house, cars, everything. Would marriage counseling help? What are some good marriage tips?


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

He's pushing you around while you're pregnant. That's horrible. I don't know much about Amish background but no way you should be taking abuse from any man. That's a dangerous situation for you and your baby.

Do you have family you could go stay with? I'm hoping more experience people will reply to you about possibly saving the marriage. But if my husband had laid a finger on me while I was pregnant that would be it. I would leave and not come back because I would be afraid of the tension of not knowing if he would do it again. I know I could not win a fight with him so our marriage would be over.

Hopefully someone else with more experience might be able to give you more hope. By the way, if you do plan to leave, make sure you can leave safely. Plan it in a way that he would not be able to interfere and keep you trapped in an abusive relationship. Contact a shelter if you have to.

As I said, maybe someone else can give you tips to save the marriage but abuse is a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Abuse, either physical, verbal or emotional, is ALWAYS a deal breaker.

No one should put up with abuse from anyone, married or not.

I think you should leave now.


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

Did I read this right, he impregnated you against your will? I say run for your life. Go to the closest women's shelter and ask for help.

@committed4ever I believe Amish is a cult like Christian group.


----------

